# **![Novel Twist, FLASHTRONIC, Rushmetal, and JUICY Hauls]! ** [PICS ADDED!!]



## jilliandanica (Jul 20, 2007)

This week was a crazy one for hauls!







 Here's my list of goodies...

Novel Twist:
Pro Brush Set





Cool (Hundred Degrees) Pearlizer






Flashtronic:
Northern Light MSF and Ether MES





Rushmetal:




Thrills L/S
***If you'd like to see a swatch, I posted a thread: http://specktra.net/showpost.php?p=817757&postcount=21
Copperized and Gold Mode Pig.
Rushmetal - Mauvement - Revved Up  Pig. Samples

Juicy Couture:
Tortoise Link Charm Bracelet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My haul all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MAN OH MAN...I'm done for awhile...well maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for looking!


----------



## luvme4me (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: **![Novel Twist, FLASHTRONIC, Rushmetal, JUICY and Denim Hauls]! ***

pics girl! Great Hual!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: **![Novel Twist, FLASHTRONIC, Rushmetal, JUICY and Denim Hauls]! ***

Nice


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **![Novel Twist, FLASHTRONIC, Rushmetal, JUICY and Denim Hauls]! ***

Thanks ladies!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **![Novel Twist, FLASHTRONIC, Rushmetal, JUICY and Denim Hauls]! ** [PICS ADDED!!*

Nice haul! I *really* *like* that bracelet!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **![Novel Twist, FLASHTRONIC, Rushmetal, JUICY and Denim Hauls]! ** [PICS ADDED!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Nice haul! I *really* *like* that bracelet!!!_

 
thanks! I saw the bracelet online at Nordstroms weeks ago and I tried to order it and it said it wouldn't ship til like August, but then while perusing Nordies on Friday morning after picking up my Novel Twist I saw it. It was the last one so I had to get it! If you find it, get it! It's a nice mix of casual and dressy.


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 21, 2007)

How do you like your pearlizer/brush set? I preordered the Quiver one and am waiting for it in the mail.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 21, 2007)

awesome haul. enjoy ur goodies. especially the hot juicy bracelet!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

great haul! i love the bracelet


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paula3boys* 

 
_How do you like your pearlizer/brush set? I preordered the Quiver one and am waiting for it in the mail._

 
I actually like it a lot. The pearlizer is like more finely milled pigment so I've been experimenting with different mixing mediums. On it's own, I love it as a soft blush/highlighter. Mixed with clear lipglass it's great on my lips or over my VG5 lipstick. I'm going to try mixing it with some foundation or my moisturizer to get something similar to the Glimmershimmers. As for the brush, I love it! It's a great size to apply the pearlizer, my MSFs and to buff my loose powder on. I'm really happy with my the set overall. HTH and thanks for looking!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_awesome haul. enjoy ur goodies. especially the hot juicy bracelet!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_great haul! i love the bracelet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! The bracelet is my new fav accessory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually like it on it's own but maybe I'll pick up a couple charms.


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2007)

wow...great haul, enjoy!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 21, 2007)

nice haul! and I *MUST* have that bracelet!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_wow...great haul, enjoy!_

 
Thanks love!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_nice haul! and I *MUST* have that bracelet!!_

 
Yes, you *MUST*





! It's a unique must have for any Juicy <3er! Thanks for looking!


----------



## makeba (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh chile! i just had to get a pen and paper to write down the goodies i want to get when i go to Nordies next week.  That lipstick is sooo pretty. I was thinking the lipstick would not work for me because my lips are full but the color is not as bright as i thought so it might work.  Your haul is awesome.
Speck ladies have it goin on!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 22, 2007)

girl u know u are a hauling machine lol...now that bracelet is SICK, ima have to make hints to my sweetie lol


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

YAY! Nice haul! <3


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Oh chile! i just had to get a pen and paper to write down the goodies i want to get when i go to Nordies next week.  That lipstick is sooo pretty. I was thinking the lipstick would not work for me because my lips are full but the color is not as bright as i thought so it might work.  Your haul is awesome.
Speck ladies have it goin on!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_girl u know u are a hauling machine lol...now that bracelet is SICK, ima have to make hints to my sweetie lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_YAY! Nice haul! <3_

 
Thanks for looking! Oh and hauling machine haha that's funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually really need to stop hauling. Thanks again everyone!​


----------



## M.I.A. (Jul 22, 2007)

im dying for that brush set!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hilly (Jul 22, 2007)

Great hauls!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks gals!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

Great haul! Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nice photos!​


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Jul 23, 2007)

Gold Mode looks SO pretty. I didn't get anything from Rushmetal, I just didn't see myself wearing any of the colors. But that pigment looks very pretty though.

Cute juicy bracelet.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Great haul! Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice photos!​_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLoveVogue* 

 
_Gold Mode looks SO pretty. I didn't get anything from Rushmetal, I just didn't see myself wearing any of the colors. But that pigment looks very pretty though.

Cute juicy bracelet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't see myself picking up anything from Rushmetal either but the MA was really convincing haha and she demo'ed the stuff on me and I liked how they looked. I'm not too crazy on pigments because I've never worked well with them but I guess you just gotta try new things. If you don't feel like investing in the piggies at least pick up some samples


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jul 24, 2007)

be careful with the bracelet! ive had mine about a year and its all tarnished and messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise good job!


----------



## user46 (Jul 24, 2007)

absolutely love the brush set! got it today


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice haul! I have that bracelet, and I love it! It goes with everything.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRiNCiPESSAx4* 

 
_be careful with the bracelet! ive had mine about a year and its all tarnished and messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise good job!_

 
Thanks for the heads up! Juicy has the cutest stuff but I don't expect too much as far as quality goes but I just couldn't resist it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_absolutely love the brush set! got it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I love the brush set too! I've been using everyday since I got it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Nice haul! I have that bracelet, and I love it! It goes with everything._

 
Thanks! It does go with everything. Now I'm thinking of different charms I'd like to get. I kinda like it on its own though!


Thanks again everyone!


----------



## User40 (Jul 31, 2007)

What a gorgeous haul; I'm so envious!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome stuff... enjoy!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks! i've been loving the brush set and my new piggies...can't wait to haul for 3D and the paintpots...woohoooooo


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 2, 2007)

Great haul! I love the close up pics! Enjoy!


----------

